# Not too sure what this is...



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well i just came back home from work, went to look at my tank... (just installed a T5 marine glow and damn does my piranha look cool.... His upper body gives a blue reflection heh)

Anyhow back to the point, came home looked at my decoartions and i saw this stuff around it... any idea what it is?
My water param's are good... tank going threw a cycle phase im guessing now...

It's like a white silky thing, and it moves with the current of the water




























P.S: I also have live plant's if thats a problem, im getting rid of them


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Did you boil that driftwood prior to entering your tank?

is your tank seeing Direct sunlight by chance?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Did you boil that driftwood prior to entering your tank?
> 
> is your tank seeing Direct sunlight by chance?


Boil that? Was i seriously sopose too? And is that driftwood anyhow?

Direct sunlight nope, for 4 days straight it had the light from the lights, then when i moved my piranha into the tank i turned off the light... and only turned them back on yesterday when i baught the marine glow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> Did you boil that driftwood prior to entering your tank?
> 
> is your tank seeing Direct sunlight by chance?


Boil that? Was i seriously sopose too? And is that driftwood anyhow?

Direct sunlight nope, for 4 days straight it had the light from the lights, then when i moved my piranha into the tank i turned off the light... and only turned them back on yesterday when i baught the marine glow
[/quote]

I only asked because I had a similar case of it awhile back
I didn't boil my driftwood and my tank seen direct sunlight every morning for about 2 to 3 hours....
So I was comparing your experience to mine to kinda troubleshoot it man....

It was obviously a diffrent case......
I can not add much to this topic.
But I am very curious to see other's responses on this subject....


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh alright, and if this helps my tank water is at 25 - 26 degrees C...

thanks for the help though


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Did you leave any food in there? It looks like white mold from when flakes or food have been left in the tank. I would just remove and rinse the log and then place it back in the tank. If it returns, then boil the log. If it doesnt then problem solved


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> Did you leave any food in there? It looks like white mold from when flakes or food have been left in the tank. I would just remove and rinse the log and then place it back in the tank. If it returns, then boil the log. If it doesnt then problem solved


Logical I guess......

In my case-

I'm one picky SOB when it comes to my tank and maitnence schedule.....One could never find a piece of uneaten food in my tanks......But yet I still had the same problem as above-

Hopefully when OP responds-he has a similar response to mine........If not-May be on to something....


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

UPDATE: well i did what yah todl me to do.. took it out and cleaned it... but while me taking the log off, alot of the white silky crap came off and now is either floating around in my tank or just stuck between the plants.

I looked in my water and it looks sort of greeny.... but the problem is, my walls (of my living room) are a greenish color... so idk if the water's greeny or its the reflection of my wall lol...

I did a water test yesterday, and my parameters were all good... However, my PH was at 7.4 if i remeber corectly.. does that matter?

And also, should i put clarity inside the tank and see if it gives it a permament fix?

Im not to worried because i know my tank still hasto cycle, thats why im thinking thats the reason of all this


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you dont need to add clarity.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's just a water mold or fungus...harmless and feeding off of your driftwood. It usually goes away on its own, but may come and go from time to time depending on the type of driftwood.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh thank god. I have that same crap on my driftwood and everytime I wash t it comes back in about a week or so. I had no idea what it was either.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> It's just a water mold or fungus...harmless and feeding off of your driftwood. It usually goes away on its own, but may come and go from time to time depending on the type of driftwood.


Appreciated

do you happen to know why it's feeding off the driftwood by chance?

Can something be done to change this?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I soaked my driftwood in saltwater before I first added to the tank (saltwater being heavier helps wood sink) and had none of these issues. 
I have had it when I didn't pre-soak the driftwood.,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I soaked my driftwood in saltwater before I first added to the tank (saltwater being heavier helps wood sink) and had none of these issues.
> I have had it when I didn't pre-soak the driftwood.,


In my case-

I bought a huge group of driftwood from a local guy getting out of hobby-
Said driftwood sat in his garage for about a year before sold to me-

I split the group up and some has went into my 125 gal tank,a 90 gal tank,and my 500 gal-

Only the 90 gal seen this......I didn't soak any of it.....it wasn't needed.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's because of the cold pure Alaska water...
lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> It's because of the cold pure Alaska water...
> lol


----------

